
Z1FFER – A True Random Number Generator for Arduino (and the Post-Snowden Era) - germinalphrase
http://www.creativeapplications.net/arduino-2/z1ffer/
======
Tomte
"Z1FFER is not designed to be self-monitoring or secure against side-channel
attacks, so if you plan on using it for security purposes, do so at your own
risk."

Hardware RNGs are freakishly hard to do well because they have lots and lots
of failure modes.

All those Kickstarter HRNGs and "Maker RNGs" are far inferior to a well seeded
software RNG if you need it for crypto purposes.

As an electronics project they are admittedly in the sweet spot of "not
trivial", "still doable by many", "somewhat useful" and "sounds cool". I've
been tempted myself a few times, but never went through.

